
How to build Docker images from within a Kubernetes cluster - goloroden
https://www.thenativeweb.io/blog/2018-08-14-11-32-kubernetes-building-docker-images-within-a-cluster/
======
jazb
This approach is very interesting to use kaninko inside kuberntes, but in what
moments you copy the code of the application or provide the job, it would be
interesting to make a kaniko operator with this feature

